# Cost of equipment to get into Olympic Archery



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

The SF prem limbs are now 249 at LAS


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

True this sport isn't cheap. But that's true of any sport where gear plays a major role (hockey, shooting, etc). 

Also, it's really up to the archer as to how fast they want to get into 'competition gear'. You can shoot archery just fine without half the stuff on that list. 

As a person involved with a range, as people get past 'absolute beginner' and want to get their own equipment, we usually ween them off the range equipment. They might buy a riser with limbs and string, but continue to use range arrows and quiver for a while.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll jump in and add to this information. I've been shooting for almost 25 years now (32 years old). Started with compound, first bow I bought was a PSE F2. My freshman year I sold all my compound stuff and bought my first recurve, a PSE Zone...this was in 1996.


I'm a gear head, I like equipment. That said I still have a budget, but I also have been shooting OR long enough to develop a feel for the difference between beginner gear and higher quality gear. There are some really nice beginners rigs coming out now, very similar in quality to the top of the line gear I was using in the late 90s.


That said, this is what I have invested (all retail) in my current rig. I would classify it as an Upper Intermediate setup....so a couple steps above beginner.

Hoyt Horizon Pro......................................$399.99
Hoyt GP Carbon 720 limbs..........................$299.99
Shibuya Ultima Rest...................................$37.99
Shibuya DX Plunger....................................$34.99
Bieter Clicker............................................$15.99
Shibuya Ultima RC Carbon..........................$299.99
Easton A/C/E Stabilizer...............................$89.99
Easton A/C/E Side Rods..............................$88.98
Easton A/C/E Extension..............................$39.99
Fuse V-Bar...............................................$54.99
Easton Stabilizer weights (6)........................$47.94
Easton A/C/E arrows (points, pins, nocks).....$357.98


Total.....................................................$1768.81



This is not counting any shooting gear like tabs, strings (i make my own) quivers etc.... 

I've played around with pircing top of the price range gear (higher $ doesn't necessarily mean best) and can get a full setup of the most expensive components for about $4000....if you really have nothing better to spend money on


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, The price of 189.00 for the limbs was a year ago. thanks
Norman


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Oh jeez... this thread is really opening my eyes at how much ive spent on this sport so far! HPX, F7 limbs, Axcel Achieve, Beiter Plunger, X10 arrows... AHHHHHHH!!! HAHA!!!

Though im really excited for the new CX Nano-SST arrows coming out. Im going to be dumping my X10s for those for sure. X10s are just not cost effective for me.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

kshet26 said:


> True this sport isn't cheap. But that's true of any sport where gear plays a major role (hockey, shooting, etc).
> 
> Also, it's really up to the archer as to how fast they want to get into 'competition gear'. You can shoot archery just fine without half the stuff on that list.
> 
> As a person involved with a range, as people get past 'absolute beginner' and want to get their own equipment, we usually ween them off the range equipment. They might buy a riser with limbs and string, but continue to use range arrows and quiver for a while.


Hi, What i meant if this would be an estimate cost if you are going to make a serious effort not if you are just going to shoot in
your back yard just for fun. I agree with you for that purpose only. Regards
Norman


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

One of my friends thought I was nuts to spend this much on a setup...I told him its not any different than spending the same or more money on a set of upper end golf clubs.

I had a nice set of Titleist clubs when I was playing 4-5 days a week and playing tournaments....I easily had more than $5000 in gear, clothes, shoes, balls etc for a season...all not counting greens fees and tournament fees! Archery is cheap (if you don't travel much) in comparison


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

250?

Samic Sage- 140.00
Hoyt Super Rest- 3.00
Fivics Plunger- 30
Finger tab- 15
Cartel Midas Junior sight- 30
quiver- 30 
arrows- platnum plus- about 60 bucks/12- could go with 6 arrows
case- 50

To get started, about 350...for a true beginner.

For someone that has already done the above...yea, it's not cheap; Used is equip is the best option.

An example of the used route- the way I went:
Win Win Ino carbon W/ Kaya Tropics limbs; 14 redline arrows- with tips; plunger- 450;
Additional purchases:
Extra points, fletching, nocks- 50 bucks (maybe) Tab- 40, string-30, new rest- 15, plunger- 30, quiver- 30, backpack case 130; stab- 60 or less; 
Total investment= under 850


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Platinum plus' will cost you about 60.00 just for shafts. Points, nocks, and fletches would be extra along with a jig and glue. and you will have to build them yourself.
Best price I've seen for Platinum Plus arrows however is 68ish. from addictedtoarchery.com and these come completely built to your specifications.

Carbon impact super clubs are about 5.70 per arrow and come complete, fletched, nock and points. You do have to get them cut and install points to complete the assembly. 

But Fury90flier, that's in the ball park..

but for a true beginner, you really don't need a hip quiver. A traffic cone will work fine. (7.00)
You can probably skip the plunger. While nice, the Hoyt super rest has a "plunger flap" that will suffice for the most part.
I like the Cartel super sight over the junior sight but that's just me. Same price I think.
and an old towel wrapping up the bow and stick it in your old day pack for a case. Accessories can go in the outside pouch.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, just to put in perspective how much buying used can save you, here's what I got on a college student budget, piecing things together over the course of two years. 

SF Forged+ riser (w/ rest) $150 (used)
Samick Extreme 34# med (w/ limbsavers) $250 (used)
Shibuya Ultima V-Bar $50 (used)
HMC stabs (longrod, siderods, extender) $110 (used)
Shibuya DX Plunger $15 (used)
Sure Loc Challenger 550 (plus recurve block and Barry's aperture) $210 (used)
Bohning Quiver $22 (new)
AAE Elite tab $40 (new)
22 Nano XR 830 (down to 13 as a result of various mishaps) $220 (used)
6 1816 XX75 (fully assembled) $40 (used)
Cartel RX-10 bowstand $15 (new)

Total: $1072

I would definitely consider this an upper-intermediate setup, and goes to show that you can get very nice equipment for significantly less than retail if you're willing to piece things together. Buying used knocked off somewhere around $900 to the cost of this setup new, just off the top of my head. Over the course of building this setup, I went through 2 other risers, 3 owned sets of limbs, a plunger, a sight, and another set of stabs. I was able to make or lose very little money on each item because of the way the classifieds work. The key to archery on a budget is having the patience to wait for deals to pop-up on the things you want. 

That said, playing around with a dream setup, the total came out to around $3900 if I remember right. Black/gold Inno Al, Ex Primes, HMC 22, black Quest X, Nano Pros, Angel Field Quiver, gold Beiter plunger, etc. But that's just dreaming, haha...


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

I would think that between "a bow" and all of the other sundries, including target, you are probably looking at a $400-600 buy in depending on the pieces selected. 

There's a very nice "beginner's setup" in the classifieds right now for $450. I have no relation to the seller.

I spent right around $675 for my "bow" (Hoyt GMX riser, Inno Power limbs) earlier this year. I bought used. Much like the OP, I compiled the costs for everything new--assuming "lower end" equipment, and then figured I could do a whole lot better than that buying used. And I did. I think ultimately I've still got about $1000 invested (once you add in sight, stab, custom strings, arrows, target, case, plunger, rest, etc)....but I've got a FAR "nicer" bow than i would have spent the same money on a "new" bow. And it's one that I know I won't be upgrading in a year.

cheers,
wade


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay, I'll play...

In late 2003, I sold my medium format camera (film) equipment to raise some play money for an Olympic recurve. I bought a second-hand Axis riser for about $300, a set of limbs from Ann Hoyt for $200, a used A/C/E stabilizer for $50, a used Sure-loc sight for $100, a $25 Bohning quiver, a $12 Cartel plunger and $12 Cartel finger tab, and 16 used A/C/E arrow shafts from two seperate batches for about $150. 

That totals $850 for a rig I shot 330+ with at 70 meters on my way to making the 2004 Olympic team, and that's basically the same rig I shot in Athens. 

You don't need to break the bank to be competitive in this sport. Those who tell you otherwise are either poorly informed, compensating, or are selling something  

John


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> You don't need to break the bank to be competitive in this sport.


 That's pretty much the point I was trying to make. Be patient, look for good deals on the used market and buy smart!


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

The above probably is inaccurate. The equipment will change by the time the Olympic's roll around again and of course most think they need the newest and greatest to be competitive...so, new equipment will need to be bought. Of course you could take a different course. Use the equipment you have and work on becoming a top level shooter....then like other top level shooters your equipment will be furnished for you. But, who would think they could shoot top level scores with ancient equipment that is, my gosh, two years old. Check out the scores that were being shot 15 years ago. If you cannot shoot this level I'd probably just concentrate on improving my shooting ability. Then worry about spending the buck for new stuff.:wink:


----------



## Archer-E (May 15, 2013)

Well, inflation over the last 10 years might put the ~$1000 budget in about the same ballpark. Not bad, but seems like a lot to the wife! I've been thinking about selling my Canon 1ds Mark III to pay for these new toys...if anyone's interested.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

That's funny, John!

My first bow was funded by the sale of my 6X9 Fuji Rangefinder. 



All of my current kit was pieced together through swaps, barters and buying / selling. If I see a good deal on a whole rig but only need stabs ( and the seller won't part out), I'll buy it all.... Keep what I need and sell the rest piecemeal to folks looking for those items. While I've never kept a tally of what I've bought / sold, I know I started with 400 from the initial camera sale and I keep my "toy fund" limited to my paypal balance. I now have 2 decent rigs, a decent compound rig and a few extras. All of this will outshoot me for years. 

I've always strived to make my hobbies pay for themselves, and if I see a good deal ( whether its a camera, bow or motorcycle) I'm on it and flipping it. I grew up in a thrifty house, and I'd rather buy the " top of the line" from 2 seasons back. I still get to shoot top notch stuff, but I prefer someone else swallows the full retail bullet. I'll happily be there when they trade up or move on.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I sold a Bronica SQA with two lenses and a ETRS with two lenses. I especially miss that SQA. 

But I think the investment worked out okay. 

Archer-E, don't tempt me... ha, ha.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

I started cheap, 

Cartel Riser 129
Cartel Sight 80
SF Stab/side bar combo 90
Axiom Limbs 110
Plunger 40
rest 40

Then I upgraded limbs to Uukha EX1 399, and just got a Fiberbow 6.3 riser $550 (From Australian online website) and new Shibuyia RC 520 Carbon sight 329

Yep it goes up fast.


----------



## olafff (Apr 25, 2013)

Norman2, that's almost exactly the set up i have. I have a different sight - angel MA-RCZ and arrows are A/C/C


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I have bows laying everywhere around my place, I've hardly paid 50% of retail price for any, more or less everything was bought used, with good mileage on them. That way I know I get good pieces. I hardly shoot any of them these days, but I can't really talk myself into selling any, so a great number is loaned away to people who actually put them in use. 

I would always buy 2nd hand kit when starting.

Luckily I've been getting more into guitar playing lately, so I'm sure some of my vintage archery gear will metamorphose into vintage guitars and amps. The good thing about used equipment is that it holds its value.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Okay, I'll play...
> 
> In late 2003, I sold my medium format camera (film) equipment to raise some play money for an Olympic recurve.


Way off topic (sort of). John, I hear you on the camera. I used to be a professional photographer in a previous life. Shot lots of Mamiyas (RB-67s mostly), a couple of Bronicas, a Pentax 67, a few Hasselblads, and owned a Rollei 6003 that got sold when I went back to college for a degree in GIS. Archery is cheap compared to pro cameras! It's also cheap compared to motor sports (ATVs, personal watercraft, waterskiing, motorcycles, etc.)

-Kent W


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

And these are just getting " Into it " prices... 

Then you get the joys of Upgrades $$

Think my first bow full set up all new retail cost me around 1300 with arrows, my upgraded bow is hitting the $2600 mark again new arrows. You could easily spend $3000-4000 for a full setup.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

DruFire said:


> And these are just getting " Into it " prices...
> 
> Then you get the joys of Upgrades $$
> 
> Think my first bow full set up all new retail cost me around 1300 with arrows, my upgraded bow is hitting the $2600 mark again new arrows. You could easily spend $3000-4000 for a full setup.


Dude, shhhhhhhh! Your wife reads these threads!


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

MickeyBisco said:


> Dude, shhhhhhhh! Your wife reads these threads!


Her bow cost just as much!!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Kent W - my wife is happy I traded my cameras for bows. I can re-use my arrows, but the cost of a roll of Fuji Velvia and a 220 mailer is another matter! LOL!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I practice regressive technology with both my camera and archery addictions. Started out the Oly bow with a used Cartel Midas with SF Premium Carbon limbs for $300, used stabilizers by Bernie, NOS Golden Key adjustable Vbar, and SureLoc Edge sight. All toll with indoor and outdoor arrows around $550. Picked up a set of Hoyt FX limbs for $100 afterwards. Had a chance to buy a set of Hoyt CRX limbs in a lighter weight so sold the SF limbs. Now the regressive part kicks in as an old GM4+ came to my attention. The GM was bought for $200 with limbs, sight, hard case, and stabilizer. GM has a nice paint job now and man is this thing forgiving, so much for new is better.

The camera addiction started when I was sixteen, again nothing new. Started out collecting Zeiss cameras, range finders, and large format. Medium format includes a Koni Rapid Omega, Polaroid 600 SE. 35mm Olympus OM-1, and OM-2 with 20 plus lenses and macro bellows. Nikon F2, F3, D1X, many lenses. Topcon RE Super with a few lenses. I could probably sell off a few lens and buy a new bow, nahh, kind of like the old stuff!


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

zal said:


> Luckily I've been getting more into guitar playing lately, so I'm sure some of my vintage archery gear will metamorphose into vintage guitars and amps. The good thing about used equipment is that it holds its value.


 I've got a nice collection of vintage Fender amps (and guitars to a lesser extent) and have to say that the market has really been down on them lately (since about 2008). This is a really great time to buy. Unfortunately, that means unloading them to turn them into archery gear is finding an extremely soft market these days. The best part about collecting Fender amps (at least from the Blackface and Silverface era 63-79) is that they pretty much all look the same and my wife can't tell them apart. :teeth: 

I build amps in my spare time as well, and my wife can't tell those apart either. :mracoustic:


cheers,
wade


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Norman2 said:


> Hi, I have read many posts on people asking what the cost is of getting into Olympic Archery. I have compiled a list
> of what I spent to start. This is just for Intermediate equipment so I hate to imagine what the cost would be for
> the top of the line equipment. Here goes:
> SF Forged plus riser 249.00
> ...


Dude compared to cycling thats cheap how much do you think a good road bike cost?


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

DWAA Archer said:


> Dude compared to cycling thats cheap how much do you think a good road bike cost?


Hi. I really don't know but I can imagine well over 3,000 dollars and that is a conservative estimate. Regards
Norman


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

To buy a top of the range carbon road bike with electronic shifters will be easily north of 10k. That is the bikes that you see on tv during the month of July.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Isaac,


I have a friend that has a road bike, a "29er", a downhill setup and one he just uses for triathlons. He said he's into the sport to the tune of a nice Mercedes. Add a dozen kits, carbon shoes and cleats, a few helmets, computers.. It's a clause in the homeowners insurance at that point. 

How about restoring and maintaining a classic Harley? My neighbor track races Ducatis. 

We get off pretty easy.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

This is a quote from an old timer at my club.....

Biggest worry when I die, is that my wife will sell everything for what I told her I paid for it!!!!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

My dad used to research all of the garage sale adds in the local papers for sales. He saw an add for guns, sporting goods, and tools that started at 8 am in a town nearby. At 8:10 they found a long line of cars in front of the house with everybody carrying guns back to their vehicles. With the husband working out of state the wife decided to sell off some of his guns, all $50-100, because that is what he told her he paid for them!

Sometimes a little truthful disclosure is not such a bad thing.


----------



## xm8k36d (Oct 3, 2007)

w8lon said:


> My dad used to research all of the garage sale adds in the local papers for sales. He saw an add for guns, sporting goods, and tools that started at 8 am in a town nearby. At 8:10 they found a long line of cars in front of the house with everybody carrying guns back to their vehicles. With the husband working out of state the wife decided to sell off some of his guns, all $50-100, because that is what he told her he paid for them!
> 
> Sometimes a little truthful disclosure is not such a bad thing.


What an unhappy marriage, it seems to me. My wife is always supportive about my spending in archery. I'm quite cautious in not overspending, though.


----------



## xm8k36d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey did anybody talk about archery-related stuff that you'll end up spending on?
Binoculars/spotting scopes and a good tripod-the cost varies. Good target to practice at home. Good backpack or case. Souvenirs like Hoyt hats and shirts. Another bow, another type of bow, etc, etc.
I recently fell in love with black widow 1200/1225/1300 target bow, which dated back to 1970s. Another $200-300 spending if I find one...


----------



## LeArcher (Apr 2, 2013)

for over the past 4 months, I have been buying and selling archery stuff. Got to the right set up and made some profit on the side @[email protected], no jokes


----------

